# Legolas does Numa Numa with Crazed Girl!



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 26, 2009)

Who said Legolas would be out of work after PJ/LOTR??!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6j475XI1Xg&NR=1

Barley


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2009)

This video is kind of old, Barley ...

I think we can all take a collective sigh of relief that the Numa Numa craze petered out. The amount of Numa Numa videos on Youtube is truly staggering.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 27, 2009)

Mike said:


> This video is kind of old, Barley ...
> 
> I think we can all take a collective sigh of relief that the Numa Numa craze petered out. The amount of Numa Numa videos on Youtube is truly staggering.



Ah but Mike — I'm late to the party! Even old jokes are funny if you haven't heard them. And that tune is catchy — I can't get the damn thing out of my head!

But for you Mike — it's NOSTALGIA TIME! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmtzQCSh6xk

Barley


----------



## Ermundo (Apr 28, 2009)

Numa Numa neva, eva gets old. It simply evolves with the times.


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 20, 2010)

*Orlando Bloom in "Extras" **WARNING** he swears!!!*

For anyone who thinks Orlando Bloom can't act; this his him, playing himself, in Extras - Ricky Gervais' irreverent series about a barely-employed actor and his acting acquaintances, all playing themselves. I know Orlando acts a lot like Ricky in this clip, but I think he does it really well.

Again... WARNING ... Orlando bloom uses 'bad' language in this clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lh7qzDJG94M


----------

